# Pregnant Bellies!!



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

These are are just a few of my pregnant doe's and their huge bellies. Some of them are so huge, and they still have a month to go!!! How many do you guys think they will have?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure are big!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I love it when they get to the wide load stage! I'm sure they don't lol but for me it means almost there  I'm not even guessing oh how many, I've had them throw me curve balls so many times I have lost count. I would just be prepared for a small herd


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm so excited, I can only imagine a small herd from these does!! The second and forth does have given me triplets for the past couple of years, and the other doe is the second pictures daughter so probably trips their too! Plus the kids from the other 11 does that are also due with these gals. Then another bunch of 14 due in March. It's exciting, but exhausting as I'll be up to my eye balls in kids!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are big.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Wow they're bigger than my girls. They're huge.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

They are huge! If it wasn't for the fact that I know their due dates they would be locked in the barn every night!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Are they all done kidding now?!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes!!! It's been crazy but I'm finally done! I've had a total of 19 kids from 10 does!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics! My does still have a couple weeks till kidding so I love to see other people's kid pics for now!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

That's all I have for now I'll have to go take more later of the new ones!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You got a whole crop of cuties there!


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

Awwe! So cute!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow! Love all the colours! So cute!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

What a beautiful batch of kids!!! Thanks so very much for sharing:hugs:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They look great congrats


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh...which to choose, which to choose...??? All so cute! Congrats!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

The black paint in the second picture is pretty neat looking is it a buck or doe?


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks guys! Im pretty excited to see how these kids grow out!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

great looking kids - how many does vs bucks?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All adorable.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

I've got 8 does and 7 bucks


----------

